# Where is your favorite trail riding ?



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

Where is your favorite place to trail ride? for me it is Jacobsburg State Park in Windgap PA. the trails are kept clean, they are well groomed, you can ride over small bridges or go thru streams, there are about 18 miles of trails to ride on.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At my barn, they have like sooo many acres of trails; it's really beautiful!  I like it 'cause it's close by. But I'd love to go somewhere new & explore the trails, that'd be really fun.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

where is you barn? are you in the USA? you don't have to give specifics, just wondering what part of the world..what state..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh lol I'm in Delaware, USA.


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

I like to trail ride at my barn, there are hills, streams a few cross country jumps and the trails are nice and wide so you don't get scraped by trees. I would love to explore other trails too. We travel to a couple places for overnight trail riding.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We trail ride here at home mostly, but then we have 7000 acres to ride on too  Its a cattle ranch and there are hills and creeks lots of woods in the valleys...I'll have to go up to a hill top and take a pic to show you guys...I'm not braggin' please don't take it that way. I consider myself to be supremely blessed to have opportunity to live here!!!









This isn't a very good pic, this is where the house sits looking off the back porch into the valley where we live. God is good. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome Dumas! 
Yeah, the trails @ my barn are very wide too. We have a lot of XC jumps, & logs, which makes it a lot of fun. It's beautiful. Next time I go on a trail I shall bring my camera!  
We have a few hills here too, it's good for the horses to go up & down hills.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

7000 acres is BLESSED. i hope you really do know that. where i am, we have lost a ton of land to NYC people moving over and commuting. it is all gone. now you can't even ride thru a neighbors property. all the farmers had to sell out, b/c they were overtaxed. it was horrible- IS horrible. if i could afford it, we'd move. Land is the most valuable asset right now. IF you can afford to buy land, get it cheap and hold on to it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I really do know that!!!!! I AM BLESSED :wink: I have lived in the midwest my whole life! Iowa, Missouri, now Arkansas. I wouldn't know how to live in the "city". I try everyday to give thanks for what I have and where I 've come from.

I don't want to give the wrong impression here either, we do not OWN the 7000 acres, My husbands boss does and we get to live here! no lease, no rent. My hubby works his tail off to provide all this for his family and I am lucky enough to get to be a part of it all.

Not only do we have all this but being rural people there is no one out here that will say.. You can't ride your horse on this road or that road...We can ride into town...6mi away. We can ride to the creek on main roads...usually on the ditch lines but if we have to get on the road drivers are curtious and police don't care.

I never thought I'd be so happy in Arkansas...But I am!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's great Dumas. 
Yeah, I don't live in the city. But in my neighborhood we can't have horses.  But there are a lot of places around here that are open, it's amazing! Especially in Maryland (I live close to Maryland), it's very rural.
But yeah, that's so cool!


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

7000 acres...must be nice. *sigh* 

My favorite place to ride would have to be here at home. We own 180 acres of trails behind the house which cuts onto our neighbors trails...which is about 300 acres. It's a nice ride.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I like to ride up on Buzzard Rock and the trails around the Conservation Lake... it's just a two hour ride along the sides of the roads to get there to the start of the trails. XD! 

Buzzard Rock is the highest point in Etowah County in Attalla and Gallant in Alabama. It's a long trail that goes up the side of a mountain (I forget which mountain it is, though)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So far my favorite place to ride is home  We only have 10 acres. We have lovely farmer neighbors who let us ride on their land though. I think about 1400 acres total. My closest neighbor even let me cut trails through his. I mow and trim about 5 miles of trails on his place. Its really pretty, spring fed creek, lots of wildlife. Another neighbor across the road cuts trails for himself to use when hunting (he lives in town) but gave us a key to his gate so we can ride over there whenever we want. There are 3 other farmers in the area who we have permission to ride on there land too. Our place is on a corner with a dirt road on one side so of course we can ride the road. It really pays to be a good neighbor  We live 5 miles from a city lake that is in the process of putting in an equestrian camp ground and has many miles of maintained trails. Our saddle club is working to improve them all the time. 
As far as away from home places, our favorite for now is Lake Carl Blackwell in Oklahoma http://lcb.okstate.edu/EquestrianTrails.htm
They have nice camping and facilities for horses. They have really well maintained trails and even place horse watering tanks at certain points. We are still exploring different places to trail ride and camp in our area so stay tuned for more in this topic


----------



## Mystic Venom (Apr 19, 2008)

my favorite place to go riding is behind my house where there is probably 1000 acres of preserved land (indian territory i think). There are lakes to swim in and there is always wildlife around (deers, boars, birds, bobcats, etc). Also if anyone has been to florida we have these patches of trees called hammocks and the peserve has many of those.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dumas, we all have to visit you!! :wink: 

I like Patapsco Park (it's in MD). Used to lead trails there but not recently (waiting on my horses to grow up).


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Dumas, we all have to visit you!! :wink:
> 
> I like Patapsco Park (it's in MD). Used to lead trails there but not recently (waiting on my horses to grow up).


OMG!!! That would be a TOTAL blast..Ya know...100 or so of your closest friends hanging out with their horses and Goofing off all weekend!!!!!!!! .....I dunno....I only have 2 bathrooms...:shock: 


I CALL DIBS ON MY BED!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I trailer a lot. 70% of Utah is Public lands. So there are lots of places to ride with incredible views.


From Green Mountains


















To lots of Desert and Canyonlands


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> .I dunno....I only have 2 bathrooms...:shock:


As long as you have bushes close by it's not a problem... :wink: Lol! 

But seriously you have great place. I have to haul my horse if I want trail ride. And not too many big parks around (Patapsco is rather big though, but everything else is for couple hours of riding max).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, Painted Horse! I'm always so jealous about people living in mid states... So much space!


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

painted horse i had to wipe the drool off my keyboard. How beautiful.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> > .I dunno....I only have 2 bathrooms...:shock:
> ...


Thanks... Your post cracked me up...we call it "cop a squat"
when my kids were little they would say "pop a squat" :lol:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone rode the trails of Shakertown of Pleasant Hill, in Harrodsburg, Kentucky?


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

the Wirrabara forest, South Australia.

its so pretty and is so big you could get lost in it! I would have if we weren't riding with someone who knows the forest well!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I love beach trial rides. Esp. when a wave comes and your horse is going in a stright line then when water comes near it it moves away! Funny!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

LadyDreamer said:


> Has anyone rode the trails of Shakertown of Pleasant Hill, in Harrodsburg, Kentucky?


I looked into those trails when my mom lived in KY. Looks like a lovely place. She is selling her house there now though  Kentucky would have been fun, I love it there.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful place!!


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

Beach rides are my favorite but sine I don't get to do that often I really do love to ride the trails right outside our barn. Our barn is right off Folsom Lake in Loomis, Ca. There are 100's of miles of trails... in fact the trails run the same system as the Tevis Cup Endurance race.


----------



## mrsaber (May 31, 2008)

My favorite place to ride is Fishing Creek Hollow and Susquehannock State Park. Both are located in Southern Lancaster County, PA. At Fishing Creek it's a bit rougher terrain then the State Park but you get to ride through the creek, on a dirt road and through the trails. Susquehannock State Park is nice well maintained trails through the woods, marked easy and hard. Anyone inerested in meeting to ride let me know. I go just about every weekend and sometimes in between after I get off work.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

France! the country side there is so green and beautiful. I would love to go back out there.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahh, I'm sure France is lovely.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

ooo, I bet france is a beautiful place to ride... and the hillsides of Ireland  
I have always wanted to go to Australia/New Zealand as well.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I tried to get up to my favorite riding trail in Northern Utah. But the snow has not melted yet. ( May 30th) It will be another couple off weeks until you can really ride that area.

The snow was mostly melted in the sunny areas. But the shadows had snow about a foot deep and int he deep shadows , especially in gullys where the snow had drifted it was belly deep on the horse.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

wow, beautiful! looks alot like the mountainous areas around here, but our snow is gone unless you go WAAAY up high! what's the elevation there?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's gorgeous!!  Looks like a great place to trailride.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

The beach...theres no other feeling that can describe galloping in the waves


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I'd love to go on the beach!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

My barn has lots of perfect trails.

Stuff for everyone, creeks, hills, medium- to heavily-wooded areas, grassy areas for galloping, cross country logs. Its perfect.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Around my house, I live in the southeastern corner of NM right by TX. The BLM has tons of public lands so thats where I head. I cant really say its trails you pretty much make your own path in the desert. If I feel like trailering I can go to White Sands they have trails there. I have yet to go, but have been told its very nice.  

-Des


----------

